# Post op hemorrhage after lumpectomy



## GIBBERS (Jul 27, 2009)

Can anyone direct me to the code for 'back to the or' for hemorrhage/hematoma after having a breast lumpectomy?
The only code i can come up with is cpt 13160 (secondary closure of surgical wound)  
the surgeon cauterized the bleeding artery and closed incision in two layers after placing drain.


----------



## elenax (Jul 28, 2009)

What about 10140


----------



## crhunt78 (Aug 3, 2009)

I came across this problem only it was for an anal fistula that a surgeon other than one I work for corrected.  The patient presented to the ER with a hemorrhage and my doc had to control the bleeding but he didn't do it endoscopically.  There are no codes for it.  I hope someone at the AMA will come up with some "control of bleeding" or hemorrhage codes that go with all procedures that are performed.  I wound up billing an ER E/M visit based on time.  If I were you, I may even use the unlisted procedure code for breast and send the op note.


----------

